# Baking supplies in Cancun



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a baking supply shop in Cancun? It seems that Superama and Chedraui carry cake mixes, flour, and sugar, but may or may not have yeast, and I have yet to find food coloring and a good selection of cake decorations. Any suggestions?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gemdomer said:


> Does anyone know of a baking supply shop in Cancun? It seems that Superama and Chedraui carry cake mixes, flour, and sugar, but may or may not have yeast, and I have yet to find food coloring and a good selection of cake decorations. Any suggestions?


Yeast is usually available in the big grocery stores. At Mega Comercial once I bought fresh yeast in the panaderia section. They just sold me some of the supply they had for their baking. It is also available in bulk at the bulk grains type stores. I don't know if they have them in Cancun. There are a couple of different ones here in Guadalajara, Mama Conejo's and La Feliz Gallina. It seems like I have seen food coloring commonly in the big grocery stores but I wasn't looking for it and didn't look closely so I may be wrong.


----------

